# grotech salt spreader control help?



## dupupp (Jan 23, 2009)

hey guys i got a grotec salt spreader and control and i am trying to get the control to work. the control has four wires-one set is white/black and the other set is black/red. what needs to go were?
thamks
Rob


----------



## iowaegian (Aug 8, 2003)

Try this page on the Western website. They bought out Grotech a few years back. They may even have parts.

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/68688_021599.pdf


----------



## dupupp (Jan 23, 2009)

thank you very much!!


----------

